

New York Times Front Page Juxtaposition - boralben
http://www.newseum.org/todaysfrontpages/hr.asp?fpVname=NY_NYT&ref_pge=gal&b_pge=1

======
charonn0
People do tend to forget that the "evil" enemy is also human, and just as
imperfect and frail as themselves.

